# Album geht net



## matzeed7 (11. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,

warum kann ich mir meine Bilder in meinem Album net ansehen???


----------



## Tiffi (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Album geht net*



matzeed7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum kann ich mir meine Bilder in meinem Album net ansehen???



???? Ich kann es 

LG Barbara


----------



## Dr.J (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Album geht net*

Hallo,

also ich kann sie auch sehen. Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen, wie es bei dir aussieht?


----------



## matzeed7 (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Album geht net*

Also hier mal ein screenshot von mir nachdem ich auf avadar geklickt habe, man kann deutlich auf der rechten seite das testalbum sehen


----------



## matzeed7 (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Album geht net*

wenn ich dann auf das bild mit der Tonne klicke kommt ein leeres Album


----------



## Testaccount (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Album geht net*

Als ganz normaler User sieht es bei mir so aus:
 



MfG
Annett


----------

